# Lumpy Or



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

*Lumpy or Rhino*​
*Which should i put on my incoming Orange Monster?*

Lumpy969.23%Rhino430.77%


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

This............










Or this........










For this..........










What do you think?


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> This............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have both, rotate them; you know it makes sense.









Grey


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Face it, nothing bar a bag is going to make it look good


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

The monster that it comes on.


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

My OM will be going on an "international orange" NATO. So I voted for the Rhino. It'll be a stunning combination.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Depends on what you prefer really... for me I'm not really a bracelet guy and enjoy most of my watches on Rhino's so that's how I've voted


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Not a rhino fan so I've voted for the lumpy, but I do think that the supplied bracelet is very good quality and suits the watch well.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Face it, nothing bar a bag is going to make it look good


thank you mac! I think its a beauty......................


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

PhilM said:


> The monster that it comes on.


the monster band is going to a new home...........







as soon as i get the address


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I voted for the lumpy as these are excellent bracelets. I love rhino straps but the one you've pictured just makes the whole combination toooooooooooooooooo ORANGE for my tastes.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Leave it as it is


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I voted for the lumpy, although if you were going to be doing anything that might involve any rescue services needing to find you, I would go for the NATO.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

Lumpy sean


----------



## barrie (Jul 5, 2004)

I think I prefer Lumpy.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Face it, nothing bar a bag is going to make it look good


























But, if you HAVE to wear it in public go the whole hog and I vote for the NATO...but too late now....you've made your choice.

Best regards David


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

after wearing the OM for the last week and a half, i have got to say its a mighty fine good looking watch! Cant see why anyone would think that its fugly for one minute 
















i love it


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> after wearing the OM for the last week and a half, i have got to say its a mighty fine good looking watch! Cant see why anyone would think that its fugly for one minute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strongly agree.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

you are a man of taste colin


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> after wearing the OM for the last week and a half, i have got to say its a mighty fine good looking watch! Cant see why anyone would think that its fugly for one minute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess it all depends upon perception and what you compare it with? Like putting a plain girl next to a total minger....the plain girl becomes very desirable.....so when the OM's on YOUR wrist maybe it looks good?






























I reckon you ought to alternate those two combis though.....they both suit that watch very very well.....

Best regards David (real ugly bugger)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> Cant see why anyone would think that its fugly for one minute


Trust me, it`s easy














:lol:

Well at least you can`t blame me for you getting a Monster


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > Cant see why anyone would think that its fugly for one minute
> ...


very true....so what exactly is it that you dont like mach?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


That IMO stupid little afterthought of an upper (as in nearer the 3 o`clock) crown protector









Ok it`s a small thing but it really bugs me


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

colinryan said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > after wearing the OM for the last week and a half, i have got to say its a mighty fine good looking watch! Cant see why anyone would think that its fugly for one minute
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

colinryan said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > after wearing the OM for the last week and a half, i have got to say its a mighty fine good looking watch! Cant see why anyone would think that its fugly for one minute
> ...


Geat shot mate


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > after wearing the OM for the last week and a half, i have got to say its a mighty fine good looking watch! Cant see why anyone would think that its fugly for one minute
> ...


i will be alternating them......as soon as i can adlust the band!


----------

